# anyone tried Ibsacol?



## nursey (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi everyone,just interested to know has anyone else tried ibsacol? I tried it without much luck, it made me very tired and my muscles were acheing.







I went on and off it twice to be sure and it definitely was the Ibsacol. Hope some of you will have more luck with it than me.


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

I've been trying it the last month and I've had no success yet either. It got such rave reviews that I am rather disappointed that I haven't seen any benefit from it. I will try one more month before I stop. I have noticed a significant drop in energy too. No muscle aches ... yet.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Do either of you have an autoimmune disease? Reading about your energy and muscle aches, I am worried if you do have an autoimmune disease because Ibsacol is not supposed to be taken with an autoimmune disease (talk to the customer services people at the Meracol corp, as they do a much lower dose capsule with the same ative ingredient as Ibsacol, called Meracol Auto-Immune). Just a thought anyway. I've been taking Ibsacol for a year and am very glad of it - it has helped with pain, diarrhoea, bloating and heartburn. I am feeling a lot better IBSwise now.


----------



## molly (Dec 29, 1998)

i tried ibsacol last winter. nada. i started with a real small dose and gradually worked up to maximum dose and stayed on it for several months. nothing.someone from their company told me i should suppliment it with large doses of vitimin c and digestive enzymes which i did. zilch.i finally stopped cold turkey and there was absolutly no effect from doing that either.who knows what to believe. i supposed it helps some people, just not me.--molly


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Hi nursey and lorraine .. if you want to email meat customerservice###ibsacol.com I'll try to help if you would like me to. But please contact me in a week -- I am going away tomorrow on a much-needed vacation.I am sorry, I never saw these postings when they were first made -- the board seemed to get very complex for a while there and I couldn't be everywhere.molly .. I am sorry we couldn't help you. We are not able to help everyone and I think this is due to the very large number of symptoms that get called IBS. Our success rate is in the 70-75%bracket and the good stories you are hear are all true. As I say, I'm sorry you were not among them. We tried to help as best we could.Kind thoughtsDianneFor the record, I am a director of the New Zealand company that developed and produces Ibsacol.


----------



## coping the best i can (Jul 14, 2002)

Very new to all these meds What is cholestyramine and ibsacol and what are the effects suppose to be. Thanks


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

Ibsacol is promoted as an herb, not a drug. Not sure what the other "drug" is. The manufacturer of Ibsacol--Meracol Corp--is an advertiser on this site. So if you want to hear its story, you may want to click on the second icon you see to your left when you connect to the BB.My story with Ibsacol goes like this: I tried it for two months and it didn't work. I have alternating diarrhea and constipation. Half of all IBS patients have this symptom set, so the symptoms I sought treatment for are not at all uncommon to people with IBS. The company promotes it as something that can help with ALL symptoms; but if you see Dianne's reply to this thread, she admits that it can't fix all IBS symptoms. I think the company should change its advertising so folks like me and others don't needlessly spend money on products that will not likely help them. On a positive note, based on things I have read on the board, it seems to do better with those who have strictly diarrhea. The other and final point I'd like to make is that the company is having great difficulty responding to its customers when they need assistance/have questions. So if you buy the product and your symptoms don't respond to the standard dosage of 4 tabs three times a day and you need to get some help, you will either wait avery long time for a response or never hear from them. They told me they were just an email away when I ordered. But unfortunately I didn't find that to be the case. I know this is more than you probably wanted or needed to know.


----------

